# Necessity of Tripe?



## Musicteachersheff (Mar 27, 2016)

Hello, I'm a new GSD owner and new to raw feeding. We've been feeding exclusively raw for about 6 months now. All good changes, no doggy breath, small hard stools, lots of energy, gorgeous coat and well muscled. 

We buy our food from a company called mypetcarnivore.com

We genrally buy their coarse ground or ground whole animals. We get a variety of chicken, pork, turkey, beef and when they have it, muskrat, goat, and emu. They say that their ground whole animals are a good mixture of organ vs bone vs meat. 

My husband insists that she needs some Tripe each month. I hate the smell of the stuff and wonder what it's purpose is and whether it is indeed necessary if she is getting organ meat from the ground whole animals? 

Thoughts?

Thanks!

Chris


----------



## yuriy (Dec 23, 2012)

I add tripe. I'm told there's a ton of good stuff in it. Every time I prepare food, I add approximately 1 piece of tripe to every 4 pieces of meat/bone mix. The dog loves it. And after being frozen for a while, there's really not much smell to it.


----------



## Musicteachersheff (Mar 27, 2016)

Maybe we should look for frozen pieces of tripe. Ours comes ground in a 2 pound container like the rest of the food. We put in a couple spoonfulls with each meal till it is gone which takes a few days and ends up pretty smelly. If we could get pieces that we could give to her frozen it might go better. Will look into it thanks!


----------



## GypsyGhost (Dec 29, 2014)

We get the 2 lb. containers, too. I just thaw the container, then divide it out into smaller servings, and re-freeze the small containers. I just dump a small container into my girl's food three or four times a week. Only dealing with the smell once seems easier. The small containers don't get a chance to smell "ripe", if that makes sense.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

I have so many dogs that I use the 2 pound container pretty much in one day?


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

I feed tripe several times a week, I think it's a great source of nutrients and vitamins and my dogs love it


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I also feed tripe often. When Karlo was going through kidney failure it was part of his diet daily. Excellent for puppies too, as it is very balanced in the calcium and phosphorus levels.


----------

